# Sticky  Photo Album of 24 hour watches......



## Dennis Smith

Hi all,
Please post here with pictures of "pure" 24 hour watches you own, have owned, or have viewed (try not to include 12hr/GMT watches in this thread). Please keep the posts very short...limited verbage, maximum photos. If you'd like to post more detail about a particular watch, or a review, please do so in a separate post.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Breitling ChronoMatic 24 Hour Limited Edition...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Vintage Airman SST "Pumpkin"...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Modern SST "Pumpkin"...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Universal Geneve AeroCompax 24 Hour Chronograph...(and customized Airman 2000)...*
































































Customized Airman 2000


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Ollech&Wajs Early Bird...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Breitling Unitime...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Airman Vintage "V"...*


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Quartz Airmans....*


----------



## PulpMysteryFan

After the previous set of photos, I post this with a sense of bathos. ;-)

Here's my Russian Dolphin. Chinese movement. These are available on eBay for about $40. The images show the watch as sold, and modified with the hands painted black.


----------



## O2AFAC67

1998 Display Back Breitling Cosmonaute caliber B12 (Hand wound Lemania 1877 movement) and 2005 Flyback Chronograph Breitling Cosmonaute automatic wind caliber B22 (ETA 2892-A2) with date complication.













































































































Professional series 2006 Breitling B-1 Caliber A78 thermocompensated "SuperQuartz" movement. Three digital 24 hr timezone displays, two alarms, two countdown timers, 1/100 sec chronograph, back lit digital displays. Optional quartz/analog 24hr "UTC module" as part of bracelet.










2002 Breitling "Crosswind" chronograph with caliber B-13 (V7750) movement. Optional quartz/analog 24hr "UTC module" as part of bracelet.










2007 Breitling Chronomat Evolution with caliber B-13 movement. Optional quartz/analog 24hr "UTC module" as part of bracelet.


----------



## max2

OK, Ill play. You asked.
Only ones I have right now.


----------



## JohnT

*Glycine Airman Quartz (World Timer)*

Two-tone steel Glycine Airman Quartz (aka World Timer) from 1988 sold it a couple of years ago.


----------



## JohnT

*Glycine Airman 2000*

Another one I sold and wish I hadn't! Glycine Airman 2000 purist.


----------



## JohnT

*Glycine Airman*

An early 1960's Glycine Airman cal. AS1701, 25 jewels with a screw-on back also sold!


----------



## JohnT

*O&W Earlybird*

O&W Earlybird


----------



## whifferdill

*Airman 18 purist version*

Airman 18 - Great watch, but swapped it out for the Special II.


----------



## JohnT

I had this rare Gruen 24hr for a while, and whilst I liked it as a 24 hour timepiece it never got worn.


----------



## martbroad

theese two for me

Martin


----------



## Grootmokum

*Airman 3:*


----------



## JohnT

Glycine Airman 8 Purist on a crocodile strap, beautiful watch but at 36mm just too small for me, so it went to another enthusiast :-!


----------



## JohnT

Glycine Airman Special with a 17 jewel AS1701 Movement


----------



## JohnT

A 1950's Glycine Airman with a Felsa movement.


----------



## JohnT

A late model Glycine Airman SST with an AS 2163 automatic movement and a replacement all black dial.


----------



## bgrazman

Didn't see these yet...

Glycine Double 24 & Yantar Submariner.


----------



## morejunkforme

*wakmann lemania super compressor*


----------



## allaboutmusic

*Re: wakmann lemania super compressor*



morejunkforme said:


>


Wow. That's absolutely stunning. I really want one. How big is the case?


----------



## morejunkforme

*Re: wakmann lemania super compressor*

Thanks! I really dig this watch, and just stumbled upon it about a year and 1/2 ago on the megalo-auction site. I knew nothing about the maker or case, I just liked the style. I got it pretty cheap, cleaned it up a bit, and settled on this nasa type band a few weeks ago. Manual wind, works great, lemania 3060 mvt. Case is 36mm. I've not seen another one of these since I got this one, but would like to. Since I got this one I've started searching for other compressor watches, so I'm good to go if anyone has any for sale or trade.


----------



## allaboutmusic

*Re: wakmann lemania super compressor*

For some reason it looked bigger than 36mm in the pictures, a bit too small for me (my optimum size is around 42-44mm). My Seiko 24 is 36mm and I don't wear it much as a result compared to my Steelfish. I'm sure it will drop even more once my Carrera arrives... but you know, if a Wakmann pops up I'll be sure to take a look.


----------



## fieter

Lets keep this on top - I for one am in the market for a nice 24 hr so I like to use this page as a reference. What I really want is an automatic glycine airman - but have spent too much already so it has to wait - except if anybody here have a nice one at a good price.....:-!


----------



## allaboutmusic

fieter said:


> Lets keep this on top


This post is stickied, so it will stay on top. :-!


----------



## Cyberbug

I just realized I should not have looked at this thread  These are just awesome a must have - direct me to some acquisition points please


----------



## JS Founder

Picked this one up in Hong Kong in 2003 and plan to have it restored to its full glory by Omega in the near future. It is as far as I can tell a Omega Flightmaster Ref: ST145.013 cal.910

regards,
Julius


----------



## whifferdill

Glycine Airman Special II Limited Edition










PHOTO TAKEN FROM GLYCINE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## JulianS

Hi

I'm new to this forum. I have two Hamilton GCT 24 Hour dial air Navigator watches from WW II, do these count for this forum ? If so I'll take and post some photos of them. One is in the rarer 0.800 silver case the other is in the chrome or nickel plated brass case with full military markings. The 'normal' cased watch keeps excellent time, the silver cased one needs adjusting but the movement is sparkling...


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yes! Please post pics


----------



## rsm25

*I had this rare Gruen 24hr for a while, and whilst I liked it as a 24 hour timepiece it never got worn.
* - John Theobald

Hmm -- Looks like the picture of your Gruen has disappeared from the hosting website, but I think you mean this one.

I know nothing about this watch. I bought it in a flurry of mad eBaying about 10 years ago... it's the only one I've ever seen. Love the cities they chose for the inner rotating bezel...

Any information on the watch would be appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## bestak




----------



## Elverdam

Thought I would join the fun. I've recently picked up this used Fortis.
I must say I like it alot.










/Peter


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Another vintage Glycine Airman SST (new old stock)...*


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My only one so far. Volmax Aviator with greenish gray zulu strap.




























Should have dusted it off first.





































And the Bond NATO that I got recently.


----------



## tzagu

Poljot Aviator 24H


----------



## cesar

My Fortis Automatic 24 Hours  Just love-it


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Glycine Airman Special 2....*


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Glycine Airman Special 2....*



Dennis Smith said:


>


Did you have any trouble fitting that Seiko Marinemaster to the Special II Dennis, or did it just slot right in place? Looks good and the clasp is great - I still haven't got myself one.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Glycine Airman Special 2....*

That one wasn't especially difficult. It's a matter of buying the correct Seiko 22mm Oyster (the one that has open ends for springbars where the clasp attaches...I don't know the model number) and the MM clasp fits like a glove. The hollow endpieces need to be squeezed together quite a bit to fit the lug opening properly.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Glycine Airman Special 2....*



Dennis Smith said:


> That one wasn't especially difficult. It's a matter of buying the correct Seiko 22mm Oyster (the one that has open ends for springbars where the clasp attaches...I don't know the model number) and the MM clasp fits like a glove. The hollow endpieces need to be squeezed together quite a bit to fit the lug opening properly.


Cheers Dennis - so you have to buy the bracelet and clasp seperately, then? Or is there a 22mm Oyster with a marine master clasp already fitted?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Glycine Airman Special 2....*

You have to buy them separately. I get the clasps from chronograph.com...just look under accessories. Like I said, you have to get the right Seiko 22mm bracelet. Before you buy, see if the seller can send a detailed pic of the clasp side of the bracelet...the ends of the bracelet (where it attaches to the clasp) should be straight accross and should be attached to the clasp with a simple springbar. I don't think the Seiko "Super Oyster" works.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Glycine Airman Special 2....*

Great - thanks|>


----------



## bestak




----------



## bestak




----------



## whifferdill

bestak said:


>


Cool!b-)


----------



## mjbryant

Don't count the B-1, but the UTC module fits...









24 hr dial from Montbrillant Datora...


----------



## Nick01

Hi everybody...this is my all-time-favourite. Enjoy!

Regards
Nick


----------



## sethenosh

*Vintage Orano AKA. Ollech & Wajs Moon 24hr computer watch*

I thought I would post these pics more for research than posterity, Case and Movt. is Ollech & Wajs, with 17 Jewel FHF 72. MONTRES ORANO S.A. swiss watch company that had some exposure around the 40's and 50's.



























*Sorry for the hand placement but I was in the middle of timing it.*


----------



## EDOUBLE

My ceramic beauty.

Cheers!

Eric


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

*New orbit of Raketa*








http://www.m-watches.com/catalog/ra...watch-handwinding-black-p-29.html?language=en​







http://www.m-watches.com/catalog/ra...nical-watch-handwinding-p-34.html?language=en​







http://www.m-watches.com/catalog/ra...-watch-handwinding-blue-p-35.html?language=en​







http://www.m-watches.com/catalog/ra...watch-handwinding-metal-p-36.html?language=en​


----------



## Uhrlieber

I like the last one. Is this one available for sale?


----------



## thirdwiley

Did not see this model (w/o the Glycine logo on face) in the photos. I wore this watch in Vietnam and have just decided to have it restored. Still works after 45 years w/o service.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*AirNautic AN-24 Pilot*


----------



## ENIGMAS1

Hi everybody!
Nice watches, congrats to all.

This are the one I have.




























Ric.


----------



## gmhutton

my newest and funkiest. a customised single handed Airnautic. possibly the only single handed 24 hour watch other than the Jaquet Droz series.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## abingdon

Hey folks, just got my first 24hr watch (and my first Russian, for that matter).


----------



## pompe

My alpha 24 on a black marina militare strap










and a lume shot


----------



## George W. Olney

*My favorite three...*

All get worn regularly. However, I just traded the Omega. The 1675 is from the 2d quarter of 1965, while the Airman is a few years earlier. Both keep great time.









Perspective does funny things. The Omega is 41mm, the Rolex is 40mm, and the Glycine is 37mm.

George


----------



## Gatorski

Had to show my LM-2GMT24SE Ocean7. Great watch....


----------



## TSW




----------



## whifferdill

TSW said:


>


:-! Both


----------



## JaneEyre

That's Great! It makes me want to buy new one :thanks


----------



## Legmaker72

*Re: Breitling Unitime...*

Now this is gorgeous ! Dennis, what model Ling is this and from what time frame?
Love to know more about this one. Great photos!



Dennis Smith said:


>


----------



## TZAG

no words...


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi guys,
It's a Unitime model 1765, from the mid to late 1960's.
I wish BLing would make a model like this today...more of a beautiful, simple, tool watch. Nothing that isn't needed.
Very rare. Handwind. Hard to find in good condition for anything under $4,000.


----------



## FrankBrown

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*



Dennis Smith said:


>


Hi Dennis, can you give me some details of the watch in the middle of the top picture? The one that does not say Airman on the face? I have an identical watch. Have had it for 15 years or so. I have never been able to find many details about it. The only numbers I can find on the back are 4554. Model? Age? etc. Thanks!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Hi Frank,
I'll respond here instead of you PM. Great watch, isn't it? It was my first Airman. I bought it after I soloed in 1988. These watches were made during that time frame (mid-eighties). Shortly after that, Falcon Watch started making similar models but branded under their own name (Falcon). 
Anyway, this watch is called the Glycine Airman 2000 GMT Quartz. You can still find some in new condition from Werner at Falcon Watch, to be found under William Johnson's ebaay store.


----------



## FrankBrown

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Thanks!


----------



## CaptRimmer

*The Eagle has landed*

Hi All, just some updated fairly hi-res pictures of my new BC4 Blue Eagle LE.
Still doesn't do it any justice coz'
a) the watch is fantastic and
b) my photography isn't up to much.
Hope they give you some idea of the quality. It really is fab.
Brgds,
Capt


----------



## stg

*Glycine Airman SST-06*

This is my contribution to the 24h watches album. A great (big) watch!


----------



## Gary in Pennsylvania

abingdon said:


> Hey folks, just got my first 24hr watch (and my first Russian, for that matter).


NICE WATCH!!!

What make/Model please???

Thanks!


----------



## siv

Currently on my wrist:


In the watch box:


On the way:


----------



## mjmorrill08

*Raketa World Time*

A new one for me, a new favorite! Probably in the wrong place, but I knew Rimmer wouldnt mind...Listy


----------



## TZAG

Beautiful Paketa! Congrats |>


----------



## porphyry

Apparently I have the only 24hr pocket watch on here. Phenix, swiss made, .800 (19k) white and yellow gold.


----------



## hogs263

Glycine Airman AM/PM/NOON first protype...1953. 

Used by a WW2 Vet after the war. Flew for Japan Airlines.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Very nice! Very rare. Thanks!


----------



## chrise2469

Raketa radio operator

















alpha 24 hr


----------



## jwalther

Just noticed this thread! I guess I have to add mine. . .


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

They really should re-issue the quartz in a 40-42mm version. It would sell like crazy. Love that green Airman!!!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

I think the "green" one you like is actually the degrade dial...fade black to blue.


----------



## hotwax

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Hi All it's my first post on this forum 
I'm watches collector from Poland 
it's my Tissot Navigator pr -516 automatic :-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Welcome Poland!
Beautiful Tissot!


----------



## rw_iraq

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Nice watches! I have a Glycine Airman 2000 but really like the Breitling Aviator.. anything more on this watch is appreciated. Do you know of pricing or availabilty? What size is the bezel?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*



rw_iraq said:


> Nice watches! I have a Glycine Airman 2000 but really like the Breitling Aviator.. anything more on this watch is appreciated. Do you know of pricing or availabilty? What size is the bezel?


That Breitling was a very limited piece from a few years ago. I saw one for sale in the forums here last year. Try posting a WTB (Want to Buy) in the various sales corners. I don't think you'll find any available at a dealer, but you can call your local dealer and have him search the database for you, just in case. It was a 44mm watch from the chronomatic line (before they went to 49mm).


----------



## Mister Mike

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Just came home to a package, and have a new (to me) watch on my wrist:


----------



## bobacus

my vintage sheffield 24 Hour watch from around 1971


----------



## Willieboy

While "Forward At A Gallop" may not be a good tactic for a LuRP, I thought the colors were nice:


----------



## Mister Mike

Better & more accurate picture of the watch I posted earlier...


----------



## raschid

New Mercedes-Benz:


















regards,
raschid


----------



## martbroad

Someone had to be first;-)


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Here's a pair of Cosmonautes, one old, one new!




























Stef


----------



## Red Rover

These arrived yesterday; Glycine Airman Base 22 Purist and a Komandirskie K-34.


----------



## DM71

*Volmax Aviator 24H













































*


----------



## Timepiecehunter

What is the best 24hour watch to buy? They are amazing and I would love to add one to my collection.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Timepiecehunter said:


> What is the best 24hour watch to buy? They are amazing and I would love to add one to my collection.


Great question, but not appropriate for this photo thread. Please post again as a main topic in the 24 hour forum. If possible, add more detail to the question, like what price range you're considering, or what you mean by "best"...features, classic design, iconic...?


----------



## JKomp316

Yes Worldwatch II

Approaching winter solstice.


----------



## jankoxxx

i love mine


----------



## iinsic

*My new AirNautic Early Bird - #45/50*

Just received this watch yesterday. As a pilot for more than 30 years, I do not know why I have deprived myself of the joy of owning a true 24-hour watch - especially since in my personal timekeeping I have used 24-hour time during these past three decades. But the drought is ended with this stellar example by the redoubtable Mitch Feig and Ocean7/AirNautic. My second watch from him and, based on the wonderful quality, after-sale service and fantastic designs, more to come.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## DM71

*Re: My new AirNautic Early Bird - #45/50*

Congrats for the AirNautic iinsic, looks very good!

Two new additions for me...

Glycine SST-06 now ''Purist'' but born as a GMT










Cell phone pix, but will do for now. Glycine Airman Special II


----------



## Jmejia

*Re: My new AirNautic Early Bird - #45/50*

Rob...
The picture of the watch, specially the one in your hand looks gorgeus!!!
Congratulations.
I am anxious waiting for mine with pepsi bezel

Juan



iinsic said:


> Just received this watch yesterday. As a pilot for more than 30 years, I do not know why I have deprived myself of the joy of owning a true 24-hour watch - especially since in my personal timekeeping I have used 24-hour time during these past three decades. But the drought is ended with this stellar example by the redoubtable Mitch Feig and Ocean7/AirNautic. My second watch from him and, based on the wonderful quality, after-sale service and fantastic designs, more to come.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 369460
> View attachment 369461
> View attachment 369462
> View attachment 369463
> View attachment 369464
> View attachment 369465
> View attachment 369466
> View attachment 369467


----------



## Crmsnraider

*Oak Racing Edition B.R.M*

The wrap to keep it shiny, rofl. Just got it then


----------



## whysea

Hello

Here is my new Alpha


----------



## iubprof

Universal Genève Aero Compax:

















AirNautic AN-24M:

















AirNautic Early Bird:

















Glycine Airman Special II:


----------



## Mitch47

My Aviator arrived yesterday. I put on a leather strap that I made myself.


----------



## iubprof

White Dial Universal Geneve Aero Compax with (newly installed) Orange Omega hands


----------



## Frodo

*Chronoswiss Timemaster 24h*


----------



## dalstott

I am trying a new photo storage program with a pic of the 3 Yantar watches I currently have.


----------



## dalstott

dalstott said:


> I am trying a new photo storage program with a pic of the 3 Yantar watches I currently have.


That seems to work OK so here is my Soviet (made in CCCP) Rocket.


----------



## DrTime

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Here are the 4 I have so far - (I have several 4992b's, only one shown). From top, clockwise: Hamilton 4992b; Glycine Base 22 Purist; Volmax Aviator; AirNautic AN-24M. I put two other pics including a pic of the backs in the "AirNautic vs. Glycine" thread.


----------



## dalstott

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Some larger Yantar Pics for the record.


----------



## pcke2000

dalstott said:


> That seems to work OK so here is my Soviet (made in CCCP) Rocket.


Nice Raketa 24 hr, I am really interested in these Raketa 24 hr watches made in Soviet era


----------



## fj8v

My 24 hours collection. As you can see, i have place for just one more. ;-):-s


----------



## cuffs

My Volmax Aviator on a DiModell Offroad strap...


----------



## gerryoris

fj8v said:


> My 24 hours collection. As you can see, i have place for just one more. ;-):-s
> View attachment 414941


 wow! very impressive!:-!am wondering what would that last slot be??????? could you me me a hint????? i know for sure their not a lot of 24hrs watch to choose from!


----------



## Axelay2003

Glycine GMT 08 Purist Chrono


----------



## 10 ATM

Raketa Franken from the parts bin on Di-Modell Oregon


----------



## ThomasAn

Airman 22


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

2011 Glycine SST Chronograph
(Sorry, I didn't mean to post this under Quartz Airmans)...


----------



## Douglas Nost

About all these 24-hour Raketas, I just saw some new ones on a website, that appears to be their own : 24 hour dials / watches
I love the Pilot in particular


----------



## fj8v

it's now a Universal Geneve Aero Compax:






something like this one. I have not make my own picture.


----------



## Zinaida

My Raketa (Rocket):


----------



## gerryoris

All those 24hrs watches make me drooooooool, wish i have one also! gonna save up to have one of those!


----------



## coelacanth

Ah, just noticed there was a 24 hour watch forum here. 

My only 24 hour watch at the moment: Guinand Flying Officer.


----------



## om-4

*Re: Quartz Airmans....*

Paketa 24H


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Chronoswiss Regulateur 24*


----------



## n_p_w

*Re: The Eagle has landed*

What a great watch! |>

I own a ORIS BC4 meisterflieger and it was hard to deceide between the blue eagle and the meisterflieger.

Cheers
n


----------



## jtowen84

Nobody has a Meistersinger? I want one and would upload a pic if I owned one...


----------



## ec633

:roll: It's a french movement. Badly scratched though


----------



## daigongen

So far no one with Longines 24hr?


----------



## CGpilot

iubprof said:


> Universal Genève Aero Compax:
> 
> Glycine Airman Special II:
> 
> View attachment 377840
> 
> 
> View attachment 377841


I'm really curious about this Airman Special II... I've never seen one without the magnification window for the date. One reason why I never sought one... I can't tolerate the magnification window.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Don't let that slow you down. I'm not privy to the story of that exact watch, but your options (should you acquire a Special II) would be to get a replacement sapphire crystal from Glyicine for a watch with the same case without a cyclops (I would think a crystal for the old Airman 2000 or even the new Base 22 should be the same size) or you could just have the cyclops removed by a professional. They are easy to remove, I understand, since they are just glued on with a UV glue and many here have done it themselves, but I would go to a pro.


----------



## mark44

PulpMysteryFan said:


> After the previous set of photos, I post this with a sense of bathos. ;-)
> 
> Here's my Russian Dolphin. Chinese movement. These are available on eBay for about $40. The images show the watch as sold, and modified with the hands painted black.


Can You apply the ID or link for it on ebay?
PM me.


----------



## asphericalperspective

These are some very beautiful watches. I'm really jonesing for a GMT/24 Hr watch now.


----------



## Sr.Meducini

This watch looks very very identical to the Raketa 24h/compass models with the rotating inner bezer. How long have these being around? Its very strange that the movement would be a real 24h movement but chinese while the rest of the watch seems to be 100% Raketa stock... could someone clarify whats going on here?  I happen to own few Raketas of this type but they never have calendar, however I like the feature in this watch.


----------



## Emre

Airman Special I from 1965 and Tissot 788 Caliber T12 Navigator from 1971


----------



## davozs

My fortis flieger 24 hours:


----------



## TheSwissWatchDude

These watches look strange but I think they're nice and original.

Does anyone know where could I buy them in Switzerland?


----------



## Emre

Let me google that for you


----------



## tanwl

Longines 24 Hours


----------



## caerphoto

*Botta Uno 24*

Hello, I'm new here but I thought you all might like my contribution to this thread.

Here is my Botta Uno 24:




























I think the only problem is the crystal is quite reflective:









Here is the watch alongside my Citizen BM6400:


----------



## victor152




----------



## Emre

need to find a cool strap for our french friend mortima:









and an invicta, any idea for the movement?

























so now they became 96 hours total


----------



## runner10




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## crankcase

Question moved to new thread.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Glycine Airman 1953 limited edition of 600


----------



## gabrielego

*Tavannes Watch C.*

Early Tissot


----------



## Erick Num

*Longines 24-Hours Vintage Rare Huge Swiss Wristwatch*

Sorry for the low quality photos. The best photos are in the post below.


----------



## Erick Num

*LIP 1935*


----------



## Erick Num

*one more Longines*


----------



## lungchin

some great pieces here! - i finally got around to get scratch an old itch - and get a NOS yantar GMT III -


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## CMTFR




----------



## LH2

*Botta Uno 24

*


----------



## a-ray

Showed this watch or not, I don't know. I found it on Ebay.


----------



## CryptoDave

This is my WWII 24 Hour. Everything is original.










Dave


----------



## xaphs

Here is my 24h Fortis.

one pic with the original leather strap









And one with a divers white stitch Maratac









And an uderwater one.


----------



## LH2

Airman Base 22...


----------



## stevemcmuffin

*Longines Heritage Twenty-Four Hours *- I own and love this watch! It's a re-edition of a Longines Navigation watch exclusively made for Swiss Air Navigators 1953-1956.


----------



## Nueva York

stevemcmuffin said:


> *Longines Heritage Twenty-Four Hours *- I own and love this watch! It's a re-edition of a Longines Navigation watch exclusively made for Swiss Air Navigators 1953-1956.
> 
> View attachment 1065942


I've been checking this watch out. Looks great. What is that button just below the crown?


----------



## lucky watch

Raketa manual wind. Liked them so much I bought two.


----------



## Dennis Smith

That's the push-piece to open the case back. See vid:


----------



## snafubar

My 24 hour collection so far





















I have a Early Bird and another earlier Zodiac in for service and will post pictures of them when I get them back, I also have some "Zombie" WWII 24 hour watches that are surprisingly accurate.

The GCT's in order top to bottom are Hamilton, Elgin, and Waltham, still need to get a Longines GCT with up/down.


----------



## l3wy

Nice collection. I like that Gruen jump hour, I keep looking at them on ebay, but I've never seen one that looks as good as yours.

I also really like that Glycine F104


----------



## snafubar

Thank You, the Gruen works beautifully and the snap from 12 to 13 happens so fast if you blink you will miss it, but they sure made them small back then.


----------



## Emre

Some more Glycine from the early years:


----------



## crew

xaphs said:


> Here is my 24h Fortis.
> 
> one pic with the original leather strap
> 
> View attachment 1052049


Can you tell me more about this one? Model? It looks fantastic!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Matt, That particular Fortis 24 Hour (in stainless) is no longer made, and only to be found on the used market or possibly the back room of a dealer. The only 24 hour Fortis available today is the limited edition all-black model with otherwise looks the same. Go to Righttime to check it out...I think they have one.


----------



## crew

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi Matt, That particular Fortis 24 Hour (in stainless) is no longer made, and only to be found on the used market or possibly the back room of a dealer. The only 24 hour Fortis available today is the limited edition all-black model with otherwise looks the same. Go to Righttime to check it out...I think they have one.


Thanks Dennis!

I didn't realize that I'd seen the black model, but I definitely prefer the stainless. Will have to be on the lookout for this one..

I think I read that it's 40mm case, but what size lugs? 20mm?


----------



## watchguy24

my favorite: The slow watch - Focussing on 24 hours and nothing else


----------



## l3wy

watchguy24 said:


> my favorite: The slow watch - Focussing on 24 hours and nothing else


I've been looking at those, trying to decide if I want to get one of them or not.. you're pretty happy with it then?


----------



## Paulvk

gmhutton said:


> my newest and funkiest. a customised single handed Airnautic. possibly the only single handed 24 hour watch other than the Jaquet Droz series.


I like the single hand watches a lot! I'm thinking of buying a 24h and removing the minute-hand to, but I hope to figure out a way to make from the hour-hand the big hand (which normaly is the minute-hand). Isn't there at the moment something like a less nice gap on your hands axle? 
Again, Cool watch!!


----------



## pete.boardman

Just my Boctok (Vostok, to be precise):


----------



## Juant

This is my introduction to 24 h watches, Sturmanskie Traveller S 2431-2255286:

























































Diameter is 40mm (excluding crown), lug width 20mm and clasp width 18 mm.


----------



## Wilhelm Meister

Hi all,

Damn! Mine is a [email protected]









But it's pretty shiny at night (for 5 min)


----------



## TikTakMir

"Vostok 24"


----------



## TikTakMir

Watch Concepts "North 24"


----------



## Massimo1

Hi! I'm new... I try to understand how this forum works.... and sorry for my poor english!
This is my 24h:


----------



## SFoskett

I can't believe there are no Seiko watches in this thread! Here's a pair of lovely Premier watches with a 24 hour sub-dial above the "open heart" aperture in the face. These are closely related, and both use the same 4R39 movement, but only the metal bracelet (SSA023) is currently (2013) listed in the US catalog.

First up is the SSA023ND, case number 4R39-00A0









Next here's the SSA027ND, also case number 4R39-00A0









It's interesting that Seiko designed a high(er)-end calibre specifically to have a 24-hour sub-dial but left off a GMT, day, or date complication! It's honestly not a very useful feature on a dress watch like this. All 4R39 watches have this exact complication set, though only these two (that I know of) have the "open heart" design.


----------



## DM71

SFoskett said:


> *I can't believe there are no Seiko watches in this thread! *Here's a pair of lovely Premier watches with a 24 hour sub-dial above the "open heart"


It's maybe because Seiko doesn't have 24h watch? A 24h subdial is close but not a true 24h watch ;-)

Nice pair anyway!


----------



## Afka

DM71 said:


> It's maybe because Seiko doesn't have 24h watch? A 24h subdial is close but not a true 24h watch ;-)


That's right, subdial only is not a true 24h watch.

But if you are looking for true 24h Seikos, then try 7F38 movement, also called Seiko Levante. In this forums you can find for sure some pictures of these watches.

Another search would be 8M15. Very original watches, where the main hour hand can be switched between 12h and 24h modes.


----------



## SFoskett

Ok I'll bite: what makes a real/true 24 hour watch?

Off the top of my head, I can think of the following:
1) It must show the hour on a 24 hour scale at all times (no pressing a button)
But what about these:
2) The 24 hour scale makes up one complete circle (no 2x12)
3) The 24 hour scale should be the primary one (no subdials)

I'm sure (1) is acceptable to all. But what about 2 and 3? And where does this leave the many watches with both 12- and 24-hour hands at the center? Personally I'd prefer a subdial to an exercise in trying to figure out which hour hand is the right one to look at. And what about a watch with both 12-hour and 24-hour subdials? There are lots of odd complications out there.

I'm not trying to get legalistic. Just trying to figure out what a 24 hour watch is!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

Afka said:


> That's right, subdial only is not a true 24h watch.
> 
> But if you are looking for true 24h Seikos, then try 7F38 movement, also called Seiko Levante. In this forums you can find for sure some pictures of these watches.
> 
> Another search would be 8M15. Very original watches, where the main hour hand can be switched between 12h and 24h modes.


Hi Afka,

Besides the Levante, are aware of any other models that would have 24h dial? All the one i find have 24h subdial. Any mechanical ones?


----------



## Afka

DM71 said:


> Besides the Levante, are aware of any other models that would have 24h dial? Any mechanical ones?


No, I haven't ever seen a true 24h mechanical watch from Seiko.


----------



## l3wy

DM71 said:


> Hi Afka,
> 
> Besides the Levante, are aware of any other models that would have 24h dial? All the one i find have 24h subdial. Any mechanical ones?


I have 2 of the Levantes (men's and women's). As a 24 hour watch it's also a bit of an oddity in that the minute hand only goes fully around the dial every 120 minutes (it's double sided though, with 60 minutes marked out on each half of the dial).


----------



## l3wy

SFoskett said:


> Ok I'll bite: what makes a real/true 24 hour watch?
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can think of the following:
> 1) It must show the hour on a 24 hour scale at all times (no pressing a button)
> But what about these:
> 2) The 24 hour scale makes up one complete circle (no 2x12)
> 3) The 24 hour scale should be the primary one (no subdials)
> 
> I'm sure (1) is acceptable to all. But what about 2 and 3? And where does this leave the many watches with both 12- and 24-hour hands at the center? Personally I'd prefer a subdial to an exercise in trying to figure out which hour hand is the right one to look at. And what about a watch with both 12-hour and 24-hour subdials? There are lots of odd complications out there.
> 
> I'm not trying to get legalistic. Just trying to figure out what a 24 hour watch is!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A "true" 24 hour watch is a watch were the main hour hand goes around the dial once every 24 hours.


----------



## MEzz

what is better than a 24 hour watch? 2 of them  Got a second Raketa 24. sporty vs dressy. I think. ...


----------



## El Gato

LH2 said:


> *Botta Uno 24
> 
> *


I really like this watch...requires you to not get hung up on the exact minutes within the hour - which I think is fine. Very cool paradigm shift to have just one arm on the watch. I am tempted to get one of these...very tempted.


----------



## l3wy

MEzz said:


> what is better than a 24 hour watch? 2 of them  Got a second Raketa 24. sporty vs dressy. I think. ...
> View attachment 1314712


I like the raised markers. Nice looking watch.


----------



## El Gato

Recently acquired Airnautic AN-24 submarine with vintage Yantar design. I put a stainless black PVD bracelet on it. Looks much better in person than in these photos. Lume is very good. I love the design of this watch! The face is very well thought out. Note how the hour hand goes all the way to the edge of the inner hours circle, and the minute hand goes all the way out to the edge of the outer ring (makes it easier to read). Personally I prefer the 12 noon to be at the top of the dial - feels more intuitive to me. The top half of the dial is lighter color to represent daytime, the black bottom half represents night. I really like the cylindrical shape of the watch case. You can find these on the OCEAN7 website.

View attachment 1316524


----------



## talete76

Here is mine! Hope you like it!


----------



## tiger2012

My lovely Glycines









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo




----------



## Kid_A

jim teo said:


>


great white combination...


----------



## Kid_A

perfect combo - black and white premiere.

I dont like the open hearts so much but here it is somehow natural...



SFoskett said:


> I can't believe there are no Seiko watches in this thread! Here's a pair of lovely Premier watches with a 24 hour sub-dial above the "open heart" aperture in the face. These are closely related, and both use the same 4R39 movement, but only the metal bracelet (SSA023) is currently (2013) listed in the US catalog.
> 
> First up is the SSA023ND, case number 4R39-00A0
> 
> View attachment 1311358
> 
> 
> Next here's the SSA027ND, also case number 4R39-00A0
> 
> View attachment 1311360
> 
> 
> It's interesting that Seiko designed a high(er)-end calibre specifically to have a 24-hour sub-dial but left off a GMT, day, or date complication! It's honestly not a very useful feature on a dress watch like this. All 4R39 watches have this exact complication set, though only these two (that I know of) have the "open heart" design.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Emre




----------



## deerworrier

UG aero compax


----------



## l3wy

deerworrier said:


> UG aero compax


What bracelet do you have on that?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83

The Yes Inca 4.0 with 24/24 bezel option using a quartz Ronda movement for the analogue hand in front of the changing LCD background:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## german

Antique 24-h movement in new stainless steel display case.










It was not easy to make movement run well. Pallets fork was replaced in some moment by somebody, so had to find good fork and set pallets right. Finally +/- 30 sec in positions, not bad for 100-year movement.










Enamel dial is original, looks some unusually on wrist.










Hope you enjoy this one, I could show more 24-h "antiques" =)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Fondly remembered...


----------



## OhDark30

My 70s Swiss Eurastyle bargain








Can't help noticing the dial similarities to bobacus's Sheffield from post #95:








Looks like mine had a bezel too, once upon a time :-(


----------



## ENIGMAS1




----------



## Emre

Not a wrist-watch though, but if necessary can be worn on neck :-!

Glycine Airman desk-clock:

























It has been manufactured in 1972, and has an IMHOF hand-winding movement with 8 days power reserve. The inner rotating disc with city names is advancing with the hour hand together, so it tells time in both 12 and 24 hour formats.


----------



## crew

Here's a question, does anyone know of a simple bedside-type digital clock that shows 24-hour time ? 

I can't find any that aren't super fancy, atomic, etc. 

- Matt


----------



## thejollywatcher

Those were the good old days.....


----------



## Emre

Woow the ultimate trio of Airman. Must have been hard to apart from them :S


----------



## thejollywatcher

More good memories....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sometimes, I wonder where they are now.....:think: :-d


----------



## juanllazaro

Nice


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## Sean McCarthy

Oh man, if they made that one on the right with 12 at the top, it would be my dream watch...



MEzz said:


> what is better than a 24 hour watch? 2 of them  Got a second Raketa 24. sporty vs dressy. I think. ...
> View attachment 1314712


----------



## OhDark30

Why not get it and flip the dial ;-)


----------



## arua

Hi

I am new to the 24-hours watch forum. Is this Movado watch a 24-hours pure watch?
Movado | Red Label Men's Stainless Steel Calendomatic Automatic Bracelet Watch








Best,

António


----------



## l3wy

arua said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the 24-hours watch forum. Is this Movado watch a 24-hours pure watch?
> Movado | Red Label Men's Stainless Steel Calendomatic Automatic Bracelet Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> António


I don't think so. I believe the city disk is attached to what would have been the GMT hand on that movement. So the city disk turns to line up with the appropriate hour on the 24 hour scale. The main hour hand seems like it is a 12 hour hand.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

The longest 24 hours,from 1953 to 2014:


----------



## z-sky.ru




----------



## watchdaddy1

Yard work time










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Miky Tomo

*Re: Breitling ChronoMatic 24 Hour Limited Edition...*

[QUOTE =丹尼斯·史密斯; 670895] [/ QUOTE]

















This watch is very beautiful I love this watch


----------



## Emre

*Re: Breitling ChronoMatic 24 Hour Limited Edition...*

Looks like this thread goes parallel with the WRUW thread but with less attention.First post of the new year

Some quartz from the Airman pedigree,manufactured in 1989


----------



## charisps

*Re: Breitling ChronoMatic 24 Hour Limited Edition...*



for 24 hours, 48 hours etc...


----------



## kakefe

new Vostok Komandirskie k 35...








Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## morpheous

'Slow' watch. single hand, single dial. https://www.slow-watches.com


----------



## swe228

My new Glycine Airman


----------



## Cat91

Breitling Navitimer "Cosmonaute 1962," Ref. AB021012/BB59. Released 2012 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of Scott Carpenter's "Aurora 7" flight in 1962.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## dj898

Ok. Here is favourite of mine.

Zodiac 24h Jet with redial - first I was bit puzzled but then it drawn to me that the redial was dead ringer to that of vintage Glycine Airman.  From what I heard the original owner had it rdone many moons ago - the previous owner purchased 18 years ago from the original owner. 
It's really light weight and when you wear it you almost forgot it's there.  
Originally cmae with nice but well worn black leather band but I swapped with the water resistant olive green canvas strap.


----------



## dj898

Behold the franken! ^^










funnily this one keeps most accurate time out of all my manual winding watches - 12 or 24.


----------



## dj898

24h movement Swatch Index complete with the case for under $30 ^^


----------



## ArtVandelay

Gorgeous Breitling.


----------



## linuxs

these are my 24 hours

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

Today









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Aristo 7H91


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Christhompson17

Raketa World Time franken


----------



## shock6906

Here's the Hamilton 24 hour chronograph on a light brown/tan strap. I think it looks a lot better than the reddish-brown that was on it before.


----------



## Nueva York

It's been a while since I posted. I've added a few pieces to my collection.


----------



## TOPAZ

Interesting clear design ... good luck with your kickstarter campaign !
b-)


----------



## shock6906

Jb330ci said:


> Aristo 7H91
> 
> View attachment 5087522


I like how it says 2623 on the caseback and 2614 on the movement. haha


----------



## Jb330ci

Cheers! I never would have thought Germans would make a mistake like this. LoL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei Harvey

Above are two of my russian (one soviet) 24-hour mechanical watches. b-) The one on the Left is a Raketa Pilot of the new generation made in petrodovits watch factory in St Petersburg and is a very important watch to me, as it was given on my 18th by my grandma and mother who were in St Petersburg at the time. I will be writing a short review soon.
On the right is the mechanical 24-hour Arctic Polar expeditionary watch, a watch I personally purchased just because it looked beautiful, this one is the older generation but it is amazing how you can see similarities between the two.


----------



## BrianOz

Little late, but here's mine.


----------



## SN13

All these Glycines are making my Wallet start to burn..... So nice!


----------



## trip_67

Belair


Falcon GMT 3000 quartz


Alpha


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sofreto

I am new to the world of 24 hour watches. I enjoyed going through this thread, but many of the posts are older.


If you were going to buy one or two 24 hour watches today, what would you purchase? I am not putting a price range or budget because I do not want to limit your input.


Thanks in advance


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## montres

Damiani. I hope this topic...


----------



## jaketdelaney

Hello, unique watch lovers! I posted on here a few months ago about our own line of 24-hour watches soon to be coming out and got some great feedback. Well, we have now launched and are taking pre-orders through Kickstarter. Check out our campaign (Jacopo Dondi 24-hour Watches) if you get a moment and keep up the great posts!


----------



## arcadelt

*Glycine Airman D 24 09
*


----------



## shock6906

Sofreto said:


> I am new to the world of 24 hour watches. I enjoyed going through this thread, but many of the posts are older.
> 
> If you were going to buy one or two 24 hour watches today, what would you purchase? I am not putting a price range or budget because I do not want to limit your input.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think the Fortis 24 hour (silver, not the PVD) would have to be on my list if I were going to only have one or two 24 hour watches. The Sturmanskie Arctic that I've got would also have to be on that list, but that one's even harder to find than the Fortis. The closest lookalike to the Fortis is going to be the Russian Aviator. That would make me happy if I wasn't able to find the Fortis, though for daily wear I think I'd prefer the Fortis' automatic movement over the hand-wind mechanical in the Aviator. I switch up what I'm wearing so often that it doesn't really matter anymore.

That's my problem. All the 24 hour watches that I like most are so far out of production that you have to search for years sometimes before one comes up for sale.


----------



## peagreen

Sofreto said:


> I am new to the world of 24 hour watches. I enjoyed going through this thread, but many of the posts are older.
> 
> If you were going to buy one or two 24 hour watches today, what would you purchase? I am not putting a price range or budget because I do not want to limit your input.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My personal preference is for noon on top and I have recently become a proponent of single-handed watches.
I don't need or want any subdials so for me the Botta UNO is ideal. Their website shows 7 different 24-hour models. I'm quite surprised none of them have midnight on top. That would probably double the potential market.


----------



## Sampsonti

shock6906 said:


> I think the Fortis 24 hour (silver, not the PVD) would have to be on my list if I were going to only have one or two 24 hour watches. The Sturmanskie Arctic that I've got would also have to be on that list, but that one's even harder to find than the Fortis. The closest lookalike to the Fortis is going to be the Russian Aviator. That would make me happy if I wasn't able to find the Fortis, though for daily wear I think I'd prefer the Fortis' automatic movement over the hand-wind mechanical in the Aviator. I switch up what I'm wearing so often that it doesn't really matter anymore.
> 
> That's my problem. All the 24 hour watches that I like most are so far out of production that you have to search for years sometimes before one comes up for sale.


That strumanskie is a stunner


----------



## shock6906

Sampsonti said:


> That strumanskie is a stunner


It's definitely one of my favorites in my box. I got it from a seller in the classified section here. As soon as I saw it, I wasted no time contacting the guy to buy it.


----------



## raheelc

My first 24-hour watch:


----------



## e29ville

Since I wanted a lefty 24H watch and I could find any, affordable, I came up with a solution using a movement from an old Raketa.


----------



## linuxs

new arrival


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Here's a few of my only 24 hour at the moment-Russian Aviator. I have a Vostok Komandirskie on the way from Russia.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shot this very poor quick and dirty pic well over a decade ago. Yes, this is one I do regret letting go... :-(



Yep, very "busy" but I loved it. Just wasn't wearing it enough to justify keeping. :roll:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Arrived a few days ago.


----------



## shapz

Hi guys.....just joined so new here.....here is a pic of my Sinn 856 UTC on a tan Nato.


----------



## martbroad

Hi guys

been awhile but sometimes you just have to


----------



## fred.mk67

Never mentionned in this thread ... and one of my favorite watch - from Association Horlogere d'Alsace (A.H.A.) ... single hand and 12 on the top


----------



## fred.mk67

Montre pour les gens normaux : reverse movement (Quartz)


----------



## fred.mk67

Olympus watches - Unitas movement
- Again 12 on top


----------



## fred.mk67

Restored Helbros (from 40's)


----------



## fred.mk67

Raketa compass - 2 times 12h - not seen this one very often - have a close look on the compass : everything is inverted ! does anyone know why ?


----------



## fred.mk67

Sicura Jumping hours - as simple as nice !


----------



## fred.mk67

René Barton Regulateur


----------



## Ron521

Slow Jo, by Slow Watches....24 hour watches is all they do:


----------



## peagreen

fred.mk67 said:


> Raketa compass - 2 times 12h - not seen this one very often - have a close look on the compass : everything is inverted ! does anyone know why ?


I'm guessing: When in/on the northern hemisphere you face the sun with the hour hand in line with the sun and those are the (approximate)
compass directions.


----------



## Andreas Stecher

Hey 24h fans here is my little one that I created. It is a Marcello C. Nettuno 3 GMT but I was able to change the standard they offer to this one. Stick dial, sword hands, no date magnifier. The watch has a soft iron inlay against magnetic fields and a helium escape valve.


----------



## Robimus




----------



## RPZ

stevemcmuffin said:


> *Longines Heritage Twenty-Four Hours *- I own and love this watch! It's a re-edition of a Longines Navigation watch exclusively made for Swiss Air Navigators 1953-1956.
> 
> View attachment 1065942


That watch has one of the most easy to read 24 hr dials I have seen. And overall it is a beauty!


----------



## calcisme

RPZ said:


> That watch has one of the most easy to read 24 hr dials I have seen. And overall it is a beauty!


It really is very readable. It is reminiscent of a 24-hour Flieger B.


----------



## calcisme

Ron521 said:


> Slow Jo, by Slow Watches....24 hour watches is all they do:
> 
> View attachment 10039394
> 
> 
> View attachment 10039402


These damn things are what got me into 24-hour watches, and by extension, into watches generally. And I never did actually buy one of them.


----------



## wadewadewade

Throwing a photo of my old 24 hour Vostok - sold on a while ago but that's why we have photos!


----------



## TerryMD

Sorry for low quality photo. My collection of 5. From left to right:

No-Watch 24 Hours CL1-1312
No-Watch 24 Hours CL1-1212
Svalbard Solfestuka AA12
Svalbard Polar Aviation BA19
Svalbard Isbjornen BA18


----------



## linuxs

Ready for Adventure









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## TerryMD

linuxs said:


> Ready for Adventure


This is Russia Vostok watch in custom made case?


----------



## linuxs

No, this is it 
https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/35/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350645.html
whit a custom bezel from pers184 on ebay


----------



## Stoshman

My one 24-hour watch. Bought not because of this, but for its GMT function and great dial:


----------



## vandit




----------



## technoweil

vandit said:


>


As great as the DC4 looks on a nylon nato, that leather looks incredible. Is that a vintage strap or homage? Either way, very very nice.


----------



## sanik




----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k35









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k35









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ImranD

vandit said:


>


Hi Vandit. Great strap! where is it from?


----------



## vandit

ImranD said:


> Hi Vandit. Great strap! where is it from?


thanks! its FXR straps handmade

today:


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi,

24h with world time










24h with 2 time zones



















24 hour and world time










Greetings


----------



## jimmytamp

fugit cronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> 24h with world time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24h with 2 time zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hour and world time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


Hi,

Can you tell us where did you get the red-dial bezel?

I have the same Komandirskie that I'd like the bezel to be changed.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmytamp

My Glycine Airman 17 Purist...


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, sure:










https://cdn.meranom.com/image/cache...a_Stainless_Steel_Bezel_24h_Black-480x480.jpg

To have it red it is necessary to paint it and give the brushed finish

Greetings



jimmytamp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell us where did you get the red-dial bezel?
> 
> I have the same Komandirskie that I'd like the bezel to be changed.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## calcisme

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I doubt that I will ever purchase one, but I lust after the Breitling Cosmonaute.


----------



## Grinderman

Explorer 2


----------



## linuxs

not on the wrist but on the wall of the house









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

I like it.As it is called?
Can you tell me something about this modelThank you




linuxs said:


> not on the wrist but on the wall of the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

fugit cronos said:


> I like it.As it is called?
> Can you tell me something about this modelThank you


Is a submarine watch, manufactured in 1953, probably from Vostok, massive brass. 7-day charge reserve.
here you can see it on a submarine transformed into a museum.
http://loveopium.ru/texnika/ekskursiya-na-podvodnuyu-lodku.html

Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks for the information 

Greetings



linuxs said:


> Is a submarine watch, manufactured in 1953, probably from Vostok, massive brass. 7-day charge reserve.
> here you can see it on a submarine transformed into a museum.
> Экскурсия на подводную лодку | ФОТО НОВОСТИ
> 
> Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Thanks


----------



## jimmytamp

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, sure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.meranom.com/image/cache...a_Stainless_Steel_Bezel_24h_Black-480x480.jpg
> 
> To have it red it is necessary to paint it and give the brushed finish
> 
> Greetings


Thanks


----------



## mustang1970

Not a fan, 24hr watches are too busy for me, not trying to insult anyone's taste, just my opinion. The older I get I like a clean, more simpler look. Classy, sporty and rugged all in one. (Divers watches are indeed my favorite)


----------



## sanik




----------



## jimmytamp

Airman in the air....


----------



## ned-ludd

Modded bezel Komandirskie K35s.


----------



## O2AFAC67

From a little over five years ago...


----------



## ned-ludd

Dufa Aalto













Three more variants of case and face are available.


----------



## ned-ludd

Parnis 24H Regulator


----------



## swe228

New acquisition, Glycine Airman Base 22 Luminous with aftermarket PVD metal bracelet.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gotta love the F-4 Phantom II and a 24hr dial... ;-):-!


----------



## PanPiotr

Vintage alpha 24 hor watch from 60'


----------



## O2AFAC67

HGU-33/P helmet, MBU-5/P O2 mask, A13355 Crosswind, A70174 24hr UTC module, 353A faceted Pilot bracelet, black calf Bund pad...


----------



## Escargot




----------



## Bod74

Some photos of my "new to me" Andersen Genève Grande Jour et Nuit


----------



## port9nka

Conceptual "low cost" сollection is growing... 3 in the mail, two on my mind. Maybe one day I'll make a big review of where to find, what to choose and how to repair 24 hour watches under 200$.


----------



## DajMold

Nice. Do you have a favorite place to shop?


----------



## DajMold

Sorry. Lost the text on this post.
I recently bought these three. The first two I got from svalbard.one and the third is on it's way from SMIRS in Moscow.
Interesting, Swiss movements and reasonably priced. I am waiting on the Stramanski to arrive shortly. I had a great buying experience on that one from SMIRS.com straight from their Moscow store.
Oops. Need to post a message first before I get to add pictures apparently.


----------



## sorinp1

mustang1970 said:


> Not a fan, 24hr watches are too busy for me, not trying to insult anyone's taste, just my opinion. The older I get I like a clean, more simpler look. Classy, sporty and rugged all in one. (Divers watches are indeed my favorite)


Please say that you like mine... ;-)


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Eric_M

Oops, sorry, not a true 24 hour watch. Can't figure out how to delete post...


----------



## [email protected]

sorinp1 said:


> Please say that you like mine... ;-)
> View attachment 13285513


I do like it. Svalbard put the 12 and 24 in the right place.


----------



## peagreen

*and* the numerals are all upright.


----------



## ned-ludd

Longines Heritage Aviation 24-Hour Single Push-Piece Chronograph (L2.797.4)









Also available with a black dial.


----------



## tockandroll

DajMold said:


> Nice. Do you have a favorite place to shop?


What's that bottom watch that you quoted?


----------



## tockandroll

O2AFAC67 said:


>


I threw up in my mouth a little bit. So unbelievably gaudy and pretentious, especially with the cufflinks and monogrammed shirt cuff. But hey, to each their own. Have fun!


----------



## DajMold

All,
Sorry I've been out for a bit. Someone asked that I upload the Glycine 2017 price/model list I got from their customer service. I had to convert the Excel file to a pdf for upload but here it is. It shows the Purist versions vs the GMT versions. Hopefully this eliminates some of the confusion of their product line. I don't know why they don't clear this up. Anyway, I hope this helps all the prospective buyers out there. I am choosing to wait for their next release announcement before I pull the trigger. I think they are going to release some cool stuff soon.


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## Bertl

Aeromatic 24hr Bullhead Regulateur


----------



## sanik

My new 24h watch


----------



## mpaler




----------



## mpaler




----------



## mpaler




----------



## ned-ludd

_Sigh._ Not one, not two, but *three* GMTs which aren't 24-hour watches.


----------



## Afka

This year I had an 8-month hiatus. Now this month I've got some nice 24h watches.

Here is the real thing, Glycine Airman Special II. Limited edition of 100 watches. Made in 2008. I think that this model is one of the most collectible modern Airmans - very limited edition, 12 on top, 42mm, original Airman-like design etc.

See Registry of Airman Special II Owners.

I'm very glad to join this exclusive club. Now I'm the happy owner of the #005. I bought it, believe me or not, over the web from Russia. With box and papers. From previous owners I know only the fact, that this watch was bought in June 5, 2008, in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## MERCENARY

Here's my Raketa radio room 3-shift mariner watch schedule.
A truly unique design concept I think.


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## PanPiotr

vintage alpha 24 hour watch 17 jewels


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dreamnine

Nice photos but why do Breitling watch faces look so busy? They're a top brand and luxury time pieces but this puts me off.


----------



## sanik




----------



## rixcafe

My Airman No. 1


----------



## mrwintage

Thous Breitling are really doing full 24 hours ? Or is it just an 12 watch with 24 indexes ?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got this last week.


----------



## sanik




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Bezel change.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Strap change.


----------



## moberf




----------



## moberf

Yes Equilibrium


----------



## aphtk




----------



## linuxs

My 24 hours 









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Teetime71




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ned-ludd

Universal Genève Okeanos Aero-Compax Chronograph









One of 60 made.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Busy 24 hours a day. Some crops from the archives... ;-)


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Older eyes can't see well enough now to work a slide rule watch but it's fun to crop some archived pics and enjoy the details...


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## sanik




----------



## baraj1466

*Re: Modern SST "Pumpkin"...*

First time I have even heard of a 24 hour non-digital watch. The photobucket shots are not coming through though.


----------



## baraj1466

What a unique looking watch. Band really makes it stand out. First watch I've seen with metal over the glass. I have to say, I like it.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## JAEGER003

Hey, here's a new one from Vortic made from antique WWII pocketwatch movements!









https://gearpatrol.com/2019/11/04/vortic-military-edition-watches/

https://vorticwatches.com/pages/military-edition-info

--Jaeger


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## O2AFAC67

Archived crop pic of my long gone display back Cossie posed on the _"External Stores Weights and Drag Numbers" _page from the Flight Manual for my also long gone O-2A... :-(


----------



## O2AFAC67

Four's in, Lead... b-)

Cossie Wings Crop DKRT 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## linuxs

030935









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

A tale of two Cossies...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hard to believe I could actually figure this stuff out almost a half century ago... :-s:roll:


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW UTC FD 1280X800 DK RT by o2afac67, on Flickr

EVOA701771024W by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

No props, just perfect hands and par epargne... ;-)

Cossie Dial Perfect 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## dalstott




----------



## O2AFAC67

No props, just perfect hands and par epargne... 

Cossie Dial Perfect 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## dalstott

Yantar Submarine 24 II


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14874519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is not a 24 hour watch...

Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie whistles-16X10 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie KY-28 Crop 885X554 post by o2afac67, on Flickr

B-1 UTC T337 800X500 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Emre

Here I have 8*24h= 192h


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## Craigpoff

Glycine Airman One...bought right here at WUS!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cossie croco pen crop 1280X800 Post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## TOPAZ

.
In memory of a Russian / Swedish expedition in 1994 ...


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Robert999

Sturmanskie Arktika by Robert, on Flickr

My first 24hrs watch, love the acrylic crystal


----------



## Robert999

double


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Kvam

New addition...


----------



## TOPAZ

.








*#30/49*

kind regards, Michael


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## G550driver




----------



## G550driver




----------



## G550driver




----------



## G550driver

And finally...


----------



## sanik




----------



## linuxs

030935









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

A bevy of _Yes_ watches.








From left: Zulu, Luna, Equilibrium plus a _Sky Time_ Solunar.


----------



## linuxs

030934









Inviato dal mio OnePlus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick Reaction Alert...


----------



## JesseBertone

PulpMysteryFan said:


> After the previous set of photos, I post this with a sense of bathos. ;-)
> 
> Here's my Russian Dolphin. Chinese movement. These are available on eBay for about $40. The images show the watch as sold, and modified with the hands painted black.


Nice watch for only $40. I might have to pick on up!


----------



## ned-ludd

JesseBertone said:


> Nice watch for only $40. I might have to pick on up!


You'll have to find a time machine for that. $40 in 2007 and they haven't been seen in the wild for some time.


----------



## JesseBertone

ned-ludd said:


> You'll have to find a time machine for that. $40 in 2007 and they haven't been seen in the wild for some time.


Well, crap. hah


----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Karar

View attachment 15371588


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## alpha-1139

24 going on 56...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## DanC

I found this one in June. I used to wear a Christopher Ward C10 every day but this has taken it's spot.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Watched a NASA documentary on TV yesterday and was thinking about Cdr Carpenter...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of 16X10 high res dial shots from the archive to start the new year...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## O2AFAC67

*It all adds up!...*


----------



## sanik




----------



## J.Alexander

whifferdill said:


> *Airman 18 purist version*
> 
> Airman 18 - Great watch, but swapped it out for the Special II.


This is my favorite, from the slideshow.
I wish more watch makers would do this


----------



## ferrin




----------



## sanik




----------



## lawmanhdg

Other than the Vostoks are there any true 24hr watches under the $200 mark?


----------



## flyby71

Such amazing watches! I’ve never considered a 24hr dial, but thanks to y’all, I now have to hunt down an Airman!


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## ryan_t

Breitling Avenger Hurricane - I don't own it, and this isn't my photo. I love the aesthetic, the movement, the functionality of the timing bezel + chrono, and the 24-hour dial. Unfortunately, it looks like strapping a composite dinner plate to my 6.75" wrist. If Breitling makes a 42mm version It'll be my next purchase.









Bonus: Sinn 142 with 24-hour sub-dial (Lemania 5100)


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## ned-ludd

Mr Jones' _An Inordinate Fondness For Beetles_


----------



## O2AFAC67

Personally, I Iike busy...


----------



## justinloos88

Dennis Smith said:


> *Vintage Airman SST "Pumpkin"...*


I like these


----------



## O2AFAC67

First day of Autumn...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Tickclic

I was told it is a British Navy watch


----------



## DanC

Thanks to the burglar(s) this is the only 24 hour watch I have now.


----------



## jg3456

pam 089 with anthracite dial.. and Luciano


----------



## ned-ludd

jg3456 said:


> pam 089 with anthracite dial


That's not a 24-hour watch.


----------



## LP49

Good old 1964.


----------



## jg3456

ned-ludd said:


> That's not a 24-hour watch.


Fair enough, thank you for calling this to my attention! Deep (Japanese style) bow.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

I don't always fly confused. But when I do, I prefer dos computers. Stay busy my friends...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dhoky

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi all,
> Please post here with pictures of "pure" 24 hour watches you own, have owned, or have viewed (try not to include 12hr/GMT watches in this thread). Please keep the posts very short...limited verbage, maximum photos. If you'd like to post more detail about a particular watch, or a review, please do so in a separate post.


----------



## dhoky




----------



## pozitron




----------



## spikesdogs48

aviator manual wind


----------



## Lefty watch Guy

Here's my Glycine GL0157. I really like it when the 12 is at the top to better mimick the sun.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dwijaya

Tuedday Vostok


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## julio13




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## JonGandy

Breitling Avenger Hurricane 50mm.


----------



## KubaSZ

The classic K-65 Komandirskie.


----------



## O2AFAC67

View attachment 16602342


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## O2AFAC67

May 24th. 60 years ago today...


----------



## Daruba

Patagonico said:


>


Very beautiful watch


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## linuxs

Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JaguarXE

This one was one of my first watches, got it over a decade ago or so. I have never worn it that much but it helped me get into watches more. The first photo is with my self made leather strap. At the time I was interested in making my own straps from scrap leather I got for free from a local furniture shop. Idea was to make it look like a Panerai style strap with the fat buckle and all. Second photo is with standard strap.


----------



## linuxs

a part of my watches









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Keith

I'll leave the Glycine Airman Purist in the drawer. Plenty of those on here. I love this watch too...the guy who made it, his grandfather, father and mother worked for Roketa back in the days of the USSR. No brand here. Just a cool Zlatoust hommage watch with a Roketa manual wind 24 hr movement.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ned-ludd

New release(?) Komandirskie 02038A


----------



## O2AFAC67

View attachment 16972974


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## m200pilot

Does a pocket watch count?


----------



## trip_67




----------



## m200pilot




----------



## [email protected]

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16973090


Really great picture!


----------



## M3Speedy

Dennis Smith said:


> *Breitling ChronoMatic 24 Hour Limited Edition...*


what a fascinating dial, love it


----------

